# Repton School Dubai



## starlights (Apr 9, 2016)

Looking for an insiders view on the Secondary school at Repton Dubai: education, positives/negatives, sports, overall school vibe. Thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

starlights said:


> Looking for an insiders view on the Secondary school at Repton Dubai: education, positives/negatives, sports, overall school vibe. Thanks!


That may be hard to come by!
If you look (search) at previous threads, there hasn't been much discussion on the topic. Discussions about Repton on a different expat forum seems to draw some extreme reactions (and not all of them based on first hand experience)!


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I can't strictly comment on the secondary school as my kids are at the junior school but my eldest is moving up in the summer.

From what I have seen the secondary school has the same standards and vibe as the junior school which we are generally happy with (hence our eldest moving up).

The one area which other parents complain about is the drama/arts side of things which I am told is lacking in comparison so other schools particularly on the drama side as there is no dedicated space for this. This isn't a big issue for us. Sports and academic achievement are good.


----------

